# Workshop #6/16 IS NOW CLOSED-Heathers crochet croc top house socks



## Designer1234

*******************************************************************************

SORRY THIS WORKSHOP IS IN THE UNFINISHED WORKSHOP SECTION. You however are welcome to read it. Thanks.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Only time I hit Reply. All other times I will hit quote reply.

Thank you Shirley (designer1234) for giving me this opportunity.

Hi all! I am busyworkerbee and my name is Heather. I live in South East Queensland. Due to my location, I may not be on at the same time as all of you, but will be popping on and off frequently over the next few weeks until we all get done.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Here are bad pics of my only 2 pairs that I currently have.


----------



## Designer1234

*IMPORTANT* I have corrected Heathers' Pattern.

* There is a mistake in the patterns and download. I have removed the incorrect patterns and pdf document -  Please go to Page #9 to obtain the corrected pdf document of the pattern*


----------



## busyworkerbee

I will be here for several hours as it is 11.20am where I am. I will be watching for questions. Please be reassured that this is a really easy (for me, at least) pattern but I do know some people will have problems.

I look forward to seeing your progress, I even encourage you to put up progress pictures.


----------



## Designer1234

I have announce to the ladies that the workshop is open.


----------



## Simone54

I am in! Thanks for arranging Designer1234 and for teaching the class Busyworker bee


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> Heather I can't open the pdf . If you want to pm me a copy I can put it into a pdf format if that would help,. Either that or post it here and I will make a pdf. It is often good to have it both places. just answer here and Iwill delete it when we get it sorted out.


Sent, will also attach here.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Simone54 said:


> I am in! Thanks for arranging Designer1234 and for teaching the class Busyworker bee


Welcome


----------



## debbie pataky

Link won't open....says incorrect link


----------



## Designer1234

busyworkerbee said:


> I do apologise to everyone, first hiccup, I have put the ravelry details up and a link further down.


I have also typed out the pattern above. It is helpful to have the pattern actually on the workshop as that way when you answer one question people can see what you mean right there. Do you want me to make a pdf of the pattern Heather. I have a pdf ability in my 'print' program so I can do it easily. and post it under the written pattern. Please read the pattern I copied to make sure I got it right.


----------



## DonnaJean1234

I am in, looks cute


----------



## Designer1234

I am quite sure others will be joining us tomorrow morning in this part of the world. The workshop is also posted on the section and therefore all the posts will be available to everyone. Nice that anyone who wants to can read it. I would recommend that those who want to make the socks come onto the workshop and join it. It is always easier to take part in the class if you are making the project. No cost, nothing to do but come here.

Am away for the evening- will be back tomorrow morning around 11 am my time. Heather let me know if everything is okay with the pattern and whether you want to put that pattern in a pdf under neath it. have fun everyone. The people in the east are about 9pm and later so will be going to bed soon. Have fun everyone For those from the UK just join in whenever you can. The pattern is there and all the questions asked will be answered by the teacher. hope everyone will join us.


----------



## Designer1234

Question - do you have the instructions for a crochet magic ring? or a link? thanks - maybe you could post it. I know I haven't ever made one. Thanks friend. I will read your answer in the morning - have company coming tonight. It is 6.59 pm on the 8th, here right now.


----------



## Bubba24

I'm in.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> Question - do you have the instructions for a crochet magic ring? or a link? thanks - maybe you could post it. I know I haven't ever made one. Thanks friend. I will read your answer in the morning - have company coming tonight. It is 6.59 pm on the 8th, here right now.


Best will be following youtube videos. Here are 2 links, one for right handers, the other for lefties.

MAGIC RING.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXh7GcsValU

Magic ring for lefties
www.youtube.com/watch?v=6voAwWdX21g


----------



## busyworkerbee

Night Shirley, enjoy your company


----------



## knit4t

Count me in! 

Thanks, Designer1234 and busyworkerbee...and goodnight angels.

I'm gonna get started tomorrow!


----------



## Gail DSouza

I'm in!!
Thank you Shirley and Heather for this lovely workshop!
It's going to be a lot of fun!!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Welcome to all

:sm02:


----------



## shirley m

I am in, and I have just discovered that Heather lives not very far from me. How funny is that I have "talked" to someone who lives only a few K. from me via an American site. Shirley M


----------



## JoyceinNC

Thanks for sharing this with us, Heather! Looking forward to trying this croc top technique. Now to raid the stash for yarn..... :sm01:


----------



## busyworkerbee

9 pm for me so I am off for the night. Be back in morning. See you all then, hopefully with some progress pictures please.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! good morning. it is 7.02 am here on Vancouver Island. Some of you east of me are up and around. I hope you have gotten started. If you run into problems please post and when Heather is up she will answer. I hope you will post pictures, so that we can all learn this together. I will be in and out during the day. I haven't done these so post your questions and she will answer. I would check out the utubes she has recommended and that way you will have an idea of what you should do.See you later. Shirley ps I will remove my extraneous posts once each day is over so you won't be overwhelmed by 'blue' posts!


----------



## yarnawhile

I'm in too, off to find a hook and some yarn and start a swatch. Thank you both for starting this workshop, these will be my first Christmas gift projects, I expect I will make several pairs.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

I'm in but, I don't have my yarn Yet.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

Question I don't see how much yarn is required for this project . Do you have an approximate amount?


----------



## Bubba24

HI Heather.
Started my slippers this morning. The 6 hook was too large for me so I ripped out and started over with a 5 hook. This is mine so far. I hope this is right. I posted a photo earlier but I have no idea where it went.
Thanks,
Fran


----------



## joelbears

I'm in. Thank you ladies. Must look for yarn and hooks. Slow to start. Maybe can get done for the fair. Only a few more days. jb


----------



## Jacklou

I'm in, Jackie


----------



## JoyceinNC

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Question I don't see how much yarn is required for this project . Do you have an approximate amount?


On another thread, Heather was asked if 1 ball each of solid and variegated yarn would be enough, and she said yes. For those of us raiding our stashes, we just have to guess unless someone has more information. I'm hoping to find something suitable in my stash that is a larger amount, but I'm saying that before I actually dump the box out. What fun!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bubba24 said:


> HI Heather.
> Started my slippers this morning. The 6 hook was too large for me so I ripped out and started over with a 5 hook. This is mine so far. I hope this is right. I posted a photo earlier but I have no idea where it went.
> Thanks,
> Fran


Cool, looks good, is this for you?


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

JoyceinNC said:


> On another thread, Heather was asked if 1 ball each of solid and variegated yarn would be enough, and she said yes. For those of us raiding our stashes, we just have to guess unless someone has more information. I'm hoping to find something suitable in my stash that is a larger amount, but I'm saying that before I actually dump the box out. What fun!


Okay, I think I'll just make one in see if the pattern works out for me and then buy some yarn and make a pair.


----------



## busyworkerbee

JoyceinNC said:


> On another thread, Heather was asked if 1 ball each of solid and variegated yarn would be enough, and she said yes. For those of us raiding our stashes, we just have to guess unless someone has more information. I'm hoping to find something suitable in my stash that is a larger amount, but I'm saying that before I actually dump the box out. What fun!


You will have yarn left, actually about a quarter of ball for the main color and slightly more for the contrast/varigated colour.


----------



## JoyceinNC

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Okay, I think I'll just make one in see if the pattern works out for me and then buy some yarn and make a pair.


I've been trying to estimate the amount of yarn needed for small projects by weighing finished items on a postage scale. It's been rather hit or miss, unfortunately. So, if you get an idea of how much is needed for a pair, please let the rest of us know. It would be very helpful for those wanting to use stash yarn. Thanks!


----------



## JoyceinNC

busyworkerbee said:


> You will have yarn left, actually about a quarter of ball for the main color and slightly more for the contrast/varigated colour.


Balls and skeins of yarn here come in many different amounts. I'll just jump in and hope for the best! Thanks.


----------



## Bubba24

I'm using ice yarn that's 100 g. I just weighed the slipper that I finished without the crocodile stitch and it weighs 32 g.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Bubba24

busyworkerbee said:


> Cool, looks good, is this for you?


I'm making this for a friend that always has cold feet. I tried it on and it's nice and warm. Might have to make a pair for myself. Lol
Fran


----------



## Bubba24

Slipper without the crocodile stitch.
Fran


----------



## NanaW

I have started but it looks sort of wide. Is that what it is suppose to look like or do I need to use a smaller needle?


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bubba24 said:


> Slipper without the crocodile stitch.
> Fran


WOW so fast, looks perfect


----------



## busyworkerbee

NanaW said:


> I have started but it looks sort of wide. Is that what it is suppose to look like or do I need to use a smaller needle?


Could you please put a picture up?


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! It sounds as if the class is moving along nicely. Bubba 24 - they are going to be really nice. What yarn did you end up using? I like the grey and it would go well with just about any color. Nice job. Life has been hectic for me so I am not going to get mine started until I finish a Project I need to finish. I will definitely make a number of these for gifts. I haven't done much crochet recently - because of the twisting with my damaged shoulder but have figured out a way to hold the hook differently and it seems to be working much better.


----------



## Bubba24

NanaW said:


> I have started but it looks sort of wide. Is that what it is suppose to look like or do I need to use a smaller needle?


My was wide also and wasn't a snug fit. I went down to a size 5 crochet hook.
Fran


----------



## Designer1234

busyworkerbee said:


> You will have yarn left, actually about a quarter of ball for the main color and slightly more for the contrast/varigated colour.


I have a few yarns that would be enough for the foot part and I am going to add some colors to the tops. I want them to be colorful and fun. I will make a pair for myself to learn them and hopefully will be able to get quite a few done. Nice that things are going so well Heather.


----------



## busyworkerbee

This may look wide, but please remember, this IS a house sock or bedsock. To make it snug, decrease the number of stitches shightly or use a smaller hook.


----------



## JoyceinNC

Even dropping down to fingering weight yarn and a size E crochet hook, I am way over the pattern's gauge (8.5 sts. per inch). I can get around 6 sts. per inch, but not 8.5. Going to have to do some math to get it to work for my gauge. Disappointing, but seems to happen a lot to me. Sigh...


----------



## craft crazy

JoyceinNC said:


> Even dropping down to fingering weight yarn and a size E crochet hook, I am way over the pattern's gauge (8.5 sts. per inch). I can get around 6 sts. per inch, but not 8.5. Going to have to do some math to get it to work for my gauge. Disappointing, but seems to happen a lot to me. Sigh...


check again on page one, I think Heather's gauge was 8.5 sts in 2 inches


----------



## busyworkerbee

JoyceinNC said:


> Even dropping down to fingering weight yarn and a size E crochet hook, I am way over the pattern's gauge (8.5 sts. per inch). I can get around 6 sts. per inch, but not 8.5. Going to have to do some math to get it to work for my gauge. Disappointing, but seems to happen a lot to me. Sigh...


Woah. Stop right there.
The gauge is 8.5 stitches in 2 inches, not 1 inch. So it is 4 1/4 stitches to 1 inch


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

JoyceinNC said:


> I've been trying to estimate the amount of yarn needed for small projects by weighing finished items on a postage scale. It's been rather hit or miss, unfortunately. So, if you get an idea of how much is needed for a pair, please let the rest of us know. It would be very helpful for those wanting to use stash yarn. Thanks!


I attempted the first four rounds and had to frog it because it was too small. 3 baby yarn and a G hook 4mm. I will try with the different yarn tomorrow. I can't seem to find the one I was looking for. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I attempted the first four rounds and had to frog it because it was too small. 3 baby yarn and a G hook 4mm. I will try with the different yarn tomorrow. I can't seem to find the one I was looking for. Tomorrow is another day.


 Would it help people if I measured out each section?


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

busyworkerbee said:


> Would it help people if I measured out each section?


Yes!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Yes!


Right, give me a couple of hours and I will put up measurements for the sock section.


----------



## busyworkerbee

There are times when I hate technology and this is 1. My XP netbook has thrown a hissy fit and has had to be shut down for some hours. I am on a tablet now. 

 That said here are the measurements for the toe, mearured flat are: 
 R 1 - magic circle = 2cm or 7/8 inch
R2 - 4cm or 1 1/2 inches
R3 - 6cm or 2 3/8 inches
R4 - 8cm or 3 1/8 inches


Do not panic if you are slightly off my measurements, as your tension may be slightly different to mine.


----------



## JoyceinNC

busyworkerbee said:


> Woah. Stop right there.
> The gauge is 8.5 stitches in 2 inches, not 1 inch. So it is 4 1/4 stitches to 1 inch


Yes, I see that now. There is a particular yarn in my stash that I would very much like to use, so I'll make a gauge swatch and go from there. I see that measurements for the sections has been added, most helpful! Many thanks.


----------



## Bubba24

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! It sounds as if the class is moving along nicely. Bubba 24 - they are going to be really nice. What yarn did you end up using? I like the grey and it would go well with just about any color. Nice job. Life has been hectic for me so I am not going to get mine started until I finish a Project I need to finish. I will definitely make a number of these for gifts. I haven't done much crochet recently - because of the twisting with my damaged shoulder but have figured out a way to hold the hook differently and it seems to be working much better.


HI Shirley.
I went with the ice yarn. It is so nice to work with and nice and soft.
I had a problem crocheting because I have herniated disc and nerve damage in my neck and also lower back. When I made my shark snuggle sack I noticed Mikey the teacher was using a different crochet hook. Did some checking up on it and bought one. It worked for me. Now I can crochet without pain. I am slowly buying these crochet hooks. It is Boye and very comfortable to work with. I find that I'm not twisting and turning my wrist and arm like with the other hooks. Worth a try.
Fran


----------



## busyworkerbee

Are there any questions? It is after 10.30 pm and almost bedtime for me. I will be on until 11 pm


----------



## Bubba24

busyworkerbee said:


> Are there any questions? It is after 10.30 pm and almost bedtime for me. I will be on until 11 pm


Think I'm doing good. Started my second slipper this morning. Saving the croc stich until last. Have a good nights sleep.
fran


----------



## Fla-Yankee

I am in


----------



## busyworkerbee

Well it is bedtime for me. I will be back in 8 to 9 hours. If you have any questions, put them up and I will answer in the morning. If you have a problem, please put up details, and if possible, a picture. I will have remaining measurements tomorrow.

Goodnight


----------



## ljsb3

Hopefully I am in!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

Thank you for the measurements .I did the first four rows again and I came out with exactly 8 cm Or a 3 inch circle. I use the same five hook with Karen party which is a four way but it's a light 4 weight . I'm still trying decide. I may wait for my order from Joannes to come in and do it with the new yarn .


----------



## yarnawhile

I am on round 13 and getting gauge with the KnitPicks Mighty Stitch purple yarn, it seems to be a bit lighter than the lilac. The lilac is from my stash and either Red Heart Soft or Caron, I'm not sure which, but I'm thinking I might be able to use it for the croc cuff, I don't suppose gauge is as important there. What do you think?


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

I finished through around 20 but I'm not sure if it's going to be long enough or not where do you cut off for the heel? I tried it on it doesn't quite go but just passed my arch. This pic was taken at row 18


----------



## Bubba24

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I finished through around 20 but I'm not sure if it's going to be long enough or not where do you cut off for the heel? I tried it on it doesn't quite go but just passed my arch. This pic was taken at row 18


I added more rows because it wasn't long enough. I'm almost done with my 2nd slipper. Then I will do the crocodile stitch on both.


----------



## Bubba24

I think those colors look good together.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

I have not seen a link to the video to finish that heel. Can someone help me with that?


----------



## Bubba24

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I have not seen a link to the video to finish that heel. Can someone help me with that?


I couldn't find that video either. I went to you tube and put in "crochet heel for socks" there are a lot of videos. Wish I could help you more.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

Bubba24 said:


> I couldn't find that video either. I went to you tube and put in "crochet heel for socks" there are a lot of videos. Wish I could help you more.


Ok thanks. I guess I'll just wait for a link to Heather's video so we can all find out what she wants us to use . Yours look great by the way!


----------



## busyworkerbee

yarnawhile said:


> I am on round 13 and getting gauge with the KnitPicks Mighty Stitch purple yarn, it seems to be a bit lighter than the lilac. The lilac is from my stash and either Red Heart Soft or Caron, I'm not sure which, but I'm thinking I might be able to use it for the croc cuff, I don't suppose gauge is as important there. What do you think?


Both look perfect, you are right, gauge is not important really for the crocodile stitch, it just needs to look nice.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I finished through around 20 but I'm not sure if it's going to be long enough or not where do you cut off for the heel? I tried it on it doesn't quite go but just passed my arch. This pic was taken at row 18


In this case, simply add some more rows, until the sock reaches your heel comfortably. Maybe 3 for a snugger fit, or 4 or 5 for a loose bedsock fit.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Ok thanks. I guess I'll just wait for a link to Heather's video so we can all find out what she wants us to use . Yours look great by the way!


so much for editing the pattern I did, Sorry ladies. Here it is.

It is a video on Youtube by Happy Berry Crochet and it is Part 2 of her ankle sock. The heel part starts at 12.40.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl0sjeUUiyo

Have fun


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

busyworkerbee said:


> so much for editing the pattern I did, Sorry ladies. Here it is.
> 
> It is a video on Youtube by Happy Berry Crochet and it is Part 2 of her ankle sock. The heel part starts at 12.40.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl0sjeUUiyo
> 
> Have fun


Thanks, I have one more question. Could you clarify row 1 of croc trim? It says to join the yard chain five and do 45 single . If you do it in that order I can't imagine how that would make a flap,it makes the loop instead. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

busyworkerbee said:


> In this case, simply add some more rows, until the sock reaches your heel comfortably. Maybe 3 for a snugger fit, or 4 or 5 for a loose bedsock fit.


Yes I did eight and it's a bit long. I plan to gift it to my bed ridden neighbor who's in her 90s so I think it'll fit her fine.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Thanks, I have one more question. Could you clarify row 1 of croc trim? It says to join the yard chain five and do 45 single . If you do it in that order I can't imagine how that would make a flap,it makes the loop instead. Thanks in advance.


the chain 5 and the first 5 singles make the beginning of the flap. Each foundation row after that starts with the chain 5 before doing the rest. This gives a nice angle to the flap.

This gives 5 extra stitches to the 40 of the sock. Do not join to start of loop


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

busyworkerbee said:


> the chain 5 and the first 5 singles make the beginning of the flap. Each foundation row after that starts with the chain 5 before doing the rest. This gives a nice angle to the flap.
> 
> This gives 5 extra stitches to the 40 of the sock. Do not join to start of loop


 OK so I chained five did five singles in the chain and then joined my yarn and made the other 40 singles. Is that what you meant?


----------



## busyworkerbee

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> OK so I chained five did five singles in the chain and then joined my yarn and made the other 40 singles. Is that what you meant?


I join the yarn first, you want all the stitches for the croc top to be the one colorway. Then do the 5 chain


----------



## Bubba24

So I chain 5 and do 5 single crochets in the chain 5? Then do the 40 sc around?


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

busyworkerbee said:


> I join the yarn first, you want all the stitches for the croc top to be the one colorway. Then do the 5 chain


I'm going to need a picture tutorial on this part. I just can't fathom how you can join your yarn chain five and single in those five chains and then the other 40 chains. Do you join the yarn chain 5,turn and then chain another one and sc across the 5 just made as well as the other 40 ?


----------



## busyworkerbee

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I'm going to need a picture tutorial on this part. I just can't fathom how you can join your yarn chain five and single in those five chains and then the other 40 chains. Do you join the yarn chain 5,turn and then chain another one and sc across the 5 just made as well as the other 40 ?


Not quite. Join the yarn at the outer ankle, chain 5, turn and chain another one and sc across the first 5 chain then sc 40 around the top of the sock. Do not join. Go onto build the foundation row.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

OKay, I finished one. I winged the heel and I decided not to do anymore Crocodile stitch rows . The person I'm giving them to is bed ridden and I don't think All those rows of CS would be comfortable all the time . I will make a second one the same .
I plan to make another pair following the video fo the heel and getting the CS rows completed. I can't wait to get that information .


----------



## busyworkerbee

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> OKay, I finished one. I winged the heel and I decided not to do anymore Crocodile stitch rows . The person I'm giving them to is bed ridden and I don't think All those rows of CS would be comfortable all the time . I will make a second one the same .
> I plan to make another pair following the video fo the heel and getting the CS rows completed. I can't wait to get that information .


Lovely, you are right, the CS rows can be a little bulky, especially for someone who is bedridden. All information has been added above.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

busyworkerbee said:


> Lovely, you are right, the CS rows can be a little bulky, especially for someone who is bedridden. All information has been added above.


Okay, I will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

busyworkerbee said:


> Not quite. Join the yarn at the outer ankle, chain 5, turn and chain another one and sc across the first 5 chain then sc 40 around the top of the sock. Do not join. Go onto build the foundation row.


Yes that is what I did. I may have more questions about the succeeding rows as I work on my next pair .


----------



## joelbears

How do you make (fpdc and bpdc)? What are the words for the abbreviations? So I know how to look it up on You Tube.


----------



## busyworkerbee

joelbears said:


> How do you make (fpdc and bpdc)? What are the words for the abbreviations? So I know how to look it up on You Tube.


Umm, not sure why you are asking this as I have not used these stitches in MY pattern. Thee is no need because you are putting a top of crocodile stitch on


----------



## Bubba24

busyworkerbee said:


> Umm, not sure why you are asking this as I have not used these stitches in MY pattern. Thee is no need because you are putting a top of crocodile stitch on


Heather,
The fpsc, fpdc and bpdc are used on the last row of the socks.


----------



## Bubba24

joelbears said:


> How do you make (fpdc and bpdc)? What are the words for the abbreviations? So I know how to look it up on You Tube.


Fpdc...front post double crochet
Bpdc....back post double crochet


----------



## Bubba24

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> OKay, I finished one. I winged the heel and I decided not to do anymore Crocodile stitch rows . The person I'm giving them to is bed ridden and I don't think All those rows of CS would be comfortable all the time . I will make a second one the same .
> I plan to make another pair following the video fo the heel and getting the CS rows completed. I can't wait to get that information .


Great job. I love the colors.


----------



## Bubba24

I finished my slippers. I only did 2rows of the crocodile top. Felt too bulky in case they were going to be used as bed socks. The crocodile stitch wasn't as hard as I thought it was going to be.
I used a size 5 crochet hook, with ice yarn DK.
Thank you Heather . I really enjoyed this workshop. Look forward to another workshop in the future with you.
Fran


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

I just finished my front post dc, backpost DC, row and fasten off. Now, I have my 2nd sock ready to do the heel and the croc top.


----------



## yarnawhile

Nice work, Bubba24!


----------



## yarnawhile

Looking good Grandmaknitstoo. Can anyone tell me the length of the foot to where you divide for the heel - and then the length of the heel. I want to make these for a 71/2 shoe size.


----------



## Bubba24

yarnawhile said:


> Nice work, Bubba24!


Thank you


----------



## Bubba24

yarnawhile said:


> Looking good Grandmaknitstoo. Can anyone tell me the length of the foot to where you divide for the heel - and then the length of the heel. I want to make these for a 71/2 shoe size.


I did mine just about 7",which was around where my ankle is. But they were made for a size 9-9.5 foot. I can tell you that I did the foot part 20 rows with a size 5 crochet hook. Hope this helps.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

yarnawhile said:


> Looking good Grandmaknitstoo. Can anyone tell me the length of the foot to where you divide for the heel - and then the length of the heel. I want to make these for a 71/2 shoe size.


 I just guessed at it and I made mine too long . That's why they're going to my neighbor. I ask my friend and she knits socks and she told me that when it gets about from toe to ankle then you can stop and start your heel portion. She did the heel portion and added about an inch and a half to 2 inches to the length.
My foot measures 8 1/2 inches to 9 inches . So measure your foot,subtract 1 1/2 to 2 inches and then you'll know the approximate length.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

OK mine are finally finished ! I will definatey make another pair, hopefully, some that will fit me. Now that I finally have the hang of what I'm doing, the next pair should be a breeze . Thanks for the two videos one for the heel and one for the crocodile stitch . And the clarification I got on that foundation row of sc. Trying to get that Row started so you make the tab that was a big help . Now,to find some great wool!


----------



## Bubba24

They came out great. Well done.


----------



## ljsb3

Bubba24 said:


> I finished my slippers. I only did 2rows of the crocodile top. Felt too bulky in case they were going to be used as bed socks. The crocodile stitch wasn't as hard as I thought it was going to be.
> I used a size 5 crochet hook, with ice yarn DK.
> Thank you Heather . I really enjoyed this workshop. Look forward to another workshop in the future with you.
> Fran


WOW yours are beautiful! Still trying to figure mine out


----------



## Bubba24

ljsb3 said:


> WOW yours are beautiful! Still trying to figure mine out


Thank you. Once I figured it out it was pretty easy. I had to rip it out quite a few times. I knit socks but never did heels at the end. I wonder if that's what they call an after thought heel?


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

Bubba24 said:


> They came out great. Well done.


Thanks, my errors are evident but that's OK it's a learning curve . This is my first crochet heel. I knit them before but not crochet :this is much different from what I've done . I've done the crocodile stitch many years, but I've never quite done set up row for the scales, this way. 
It's always fun to learn a different method of something .I guess it keeps us on our toes : no pun Intended !


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bubba24 said:


> Heather,
> The fpsc, fpdc and bpdc are used on the last row of the socks.


In the video yes, but not with my pattern because of the crocodile stitch top.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bubba24 said:


> I finished my slippers. I only did 2rows of the crocodile top. Felt too bulky in case they were going to be used as bed socks. The crocodile stitch wasn't as hard as I thought it was going to be.
> I used a size 5 crochet hook, with ice yarn DK.
> Thank you Heather . I really enjoyed this workshop. Look forward to another workshop in the future with you.
> Fran


Wow, pretty.

I would like to point out to the ladies a few things. You have used 1 colorway, not 2 and you look to have done the crocodile stitch in the round.

Point 1 1 colorway - lovely choice and works well. I personally like the 2 colors, but that is just me.

Point 2 Crocodile stitch top - you have 8 scales on each row and no flap, correct? A very individual choice and a good one for someone who is bedridden. For my own use, I have 9 scales and a flap and work the crocodile stitch back and forth. I will put up some more pictures showing my vision of the crocodile top.

Before anyone gets upset, I do love these socks. I am merely using this as an opportunity to highlight the differences in your vision to mine.


----------



## Bubba24

busyworkerbee said:


> In the video yes, but not with my pattern because of the crocodile stitch top.


Guess I did my sock wrong, but you can't tell. 
It was the last 2 lines above where the directions for the heel start.


----------



## Bubba24

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow, pretty.
> 
> I would like to point out to the ladies a few things. You have used 1 colorway, not 2 and you look to have done the crocodile stitch in the round.
> 
> Point 1 1 colorway - lovely choice and works well. I personally like the 2 colors, but that is just me.
> 
> Point 2 Crocodile stitch top - you have 8 scales on each row and no flap, correct? A very individual choice and a good one for someone who is bedridden. For my own use, I have 9 scales and a flap and work the crocodile stitch back and forth. I will put up some more pictures showing my vision of the crocodile top.
> 
> Before anyone gets upset, I do love these socks. I am merely using this as an opportunity to highlight the differences in your vision to mine.


I did the one color way because I didn't have any other DK . Didn't want to buy yarn in case I didn't like/ couldn't do the pattern. I do like it better with the 2 colors, but I'm happy with the way mine came out. 
I started with the flap but then decided if they wanted to use them as bed socks the buttons might dig in. 
The crocodile stitch really threw me for a loop, even watching the videos. 
But I'm happy the way they came out. Thank you Heather.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I just finished my front post dc, backpost DC, row and fasten off. Now, I have my 2nd sock ready to do the heel and the croc top.


Okay, I see a problem developing. With the video, you only need the heel section. Please ignore all the rest of the video. You do not need the fpdc and bpdc edge that was done in the video. This is good to use ONLY if you are not doing the crocodile stitch top.


----------



## busyworkerbee

yarnawhile said:


> Looking good Grandmaknitstoo. Can anyone tell me the length of the foot to where you divide for the heel - and then the length of the heel. I want to make these for a 71/2 shoe size.


16 rows is for a size 8 so I would reduce to 14 or 15 depending if they are to worn as a bedsock or not.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> OK mine are finally finished ! I will definatey make another pair, hopefully, some that will fit me. Now that I finally have the hang of what I'm doing, the next pair should be a breeze . Thanks for the two videos one for the heel and one for the crocodile stitch . And the clarification I got on that foundation row of sc. Trying to get that Row started so you make the tab that was a big help . Now,to find some great wool!


Lovely work. Looking forward to seeing a pair for yourself.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bubba24 said:


> Guess I did my sock wrong, but you can't tell.
> It was the last 2 lines above where the directions for the heel start.


You can't tell and it is not wrong, just different. Actually will probably be a help as there is only 1 row of crocodile stitch. I look forward to seeing your next pair (with more rows of crocodile stitch) :sm01: :sm02:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bubba24 said:


> I did the one color way because I didn't have any other DK . Didn't want to buy yarn in case I didn't like/ couldn't do the pattern. I do like it better with the 2 colors, but I'm happy with the way mine came out.
> I started with the flap but then decided if they wanted to use them as bed socks the buttons might dig in.
> The crocodile stitch really threw me for a loop, even watching the videos.
> But I'm happy the way they came out. Thank you Heather.


I do love your colorway and because it is not a flat color it works out well. Truthfully, when I developed this pattern with the flap and buttons it was not to wear in bed but around my tiled flat.


----------



## busyworkerbee

How is everyone going? Actually I do apologise for not being on my last night, your morning (most of you) due to a headache caused by a small storm. (1 big close by thunder clap)

Right, today I will be on and off and available most of the time, I do have to duck out for a couple of appointments but can check in during the 2nd appointment. Got to love mobile data and tablets. Be back soon


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

busyworkerbee said:


> Okay, I see a problem developing. With the video, you only need the heel section. Please ignore all the rest of the video. You do not need the fpdc and bpdc edge that was done in the video. This is good to use ONLY if you are not doing the crocodile stitch top.


Corrections to your written pattern need to be made. If you reread you written pattern you will find that the front post dc,back post dc, roundis the last round before you Fasten off.
Personally,I think it will help keep the stock in place . You might just type that option when you make your corrections to your PDF. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

busyworkerbee said:


> You can't tell and it is not wrong, just different. Actually will probably be a help as there is only 1 row of crocodile stitch. I look forward to seeing your next pair (with more rows of crocodile stitch) :sm01: :sm02:


Me too!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Corrections to your written pattern need to be made. If you reread you written pattern you will find that the front post dc,back post dc, roundis the last round before you Fasten off.
> Personally,I think it will help keep the stock in place . You might just type that option when you make your corrections to your PDF. Thanks for looking.


Thank you for that. Really appreciate letting me know. Will fix that while you are all off later. And put a link in for the revised pattern.


----------



## JoyceinNC

yarnawhile said:


> Looking good Grandmaknitstoo. Can anyone tell me the length of the foot to where you divide for the heel - and then the length of the heel. I want to make these for a 71/2 shoe size.


If push comes to shove, you can sneak to a store that sells shoe inserts, like Dr. Scholl's, and measure the pattern they provide for trimming to product to fit a particular shoe size. The slippers should be about 1/2 inch longer than the insole so they aren't too tight. My foot is a little smaller than the pattern makes, so I've tweeked the pattern here and there. Made some good progress while little grandson slept, so maybe I won't be too far behind!


----------



## busyworkerbee

JoyceinNC said:


> If push comes to shove, you can sneak to a store that sells shoe inserts, like Dr. Scholl's, and measure the pattern they provide for trimming to product to fit a particular shoe size. The slippers should be about 1/2 inch longer than the insole so they aren't too tight. My foot is a little smaller than the pattern makes, so I've tweeked the pattern here and there. Made some good progress while little grandson slept, so maybe I won't be too far behind!


Not far behind, in fact one of the ones right from the start making good progress. I will be very interested to see your work as it progresses, due to your tweaking.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Okay, off again, when I come back, in about 2 hours, I will update the pattern links so you can all access the top of sock that I had envisioned.

I will admit to beginning this workshop in a slight fog, due to loss of one of my best BFFs and a couple of things got past me. Thank you all for your interest in this workshop as it has helped me heal. I will also get some pictures done to help with the base of the foundation of the crocodile stitch with the flap to help you all.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

busyworkerbee said:


> Okay, off again, when I come back, in about 2 hours, I will update the pattern links so you can all access the top of sock that I had envisioned.
> 
> I will admit to beginning this workshop in a slight fog, due to loss of one of my best BFFs and a couple of things got past me. Thank you all for your interest in this workshop as it has helped me heal. I will also get some pictures done to help with the base of the foundation of the crocodile stitch with the flap to help you all.


 I'm sorry for your loss. It's very common to be in the fog. Blessings to you .


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

busyworkerbee said:


> Thank you for that. Really appreciate letting me know. Will fix that while you are all off later. And put a link in for the revised pattern.


 You're very welcome.


----------



## Simone54

Using #4 weight yarn and 3.75 mm needle. I am on row 5 of the 16 rows - I think the slipper is too big. Changing to 3.5 mm


----------



## busyworkerbee

Simone54 said:


> Using #4 weight yarn and 3.75 mm needle. I am on row 5 of the 16 rows - I think the slipper is too big. Changing to 3.5 mm


Another thing you can do is only put 8 or 9 hdc onto the magic circle. This would give less wide sock with 32 or 36 stitches, not 40. Simply then reduce the ankle chain to half that and when you start the crocodile stitch, remember that the stitch count for that is repeats of 5,(reason I like 40, aside from my wide feet)

If you did reduce the beginning stitches, then add another few chain to get a multiplier of 5 total.


----------



## Simone54

busyworkerbee said:


> Another thing you can do is only put 8 or 9 hdc onto the magic circle. This would give less wide sock with 32 or 36 stitches, not 40. Simply then reduce the ankle chain to half that and when you start the crocodile stitch, remember that the stitch count for that is repeats of 5,(reason I like 40, aside from my wide feet)
> 
> If you did reduce the beginning stitches, then add another few chain to get a multiplier of 5 total.


Thanks good advice for the second slipper ð
Here's my progress so far...


----------



## busyworkerbee

*ALERT PATTERN ALERT PATTERN ALERT ALERT*

* Please note I have, due to error on my part, revised the pattern and you can get it with this download. Main thing I have done is remove the line with the fpdc and bpdc*

Designer here. I have removed the original pattern on page one . The download is the corrected pattern. Sorry ladies! Please make sure you print or use the download .below this post rather than the first one.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Simone54 said:


> Thanks good advice for the second slipper ð
> Here's my progress so far...


Nice, what color will you use for the top?


----------



## Simone54

Hmmm, not sure, the 'stash' will decide ????


----------



## busyworkerbee

I have also updated the Revelry listing. Search designer Heather Edge to get my pattern


----------



## busyworkerbee

Simone54 said:


> Hmmm, not sure, the 'stash' will decide ????


That is what I love about these, they can be a great little item to clear larger bits out of stash


----------



## JoyceinNC

Simone54 said:


> Using #4 weight yarn and 3.75 mm needle. I am on row 5 of the 16 rows - I think the slipper is too big. Changing to 3.5 mm


Had my heart set on using a cotton yarn that is listed as a #4 worsted weight, but is a little on the skinny side for that. My feet are just a little smaller than the pattern size, so I'm using a size G/6/4mm hook, reduced the stitches to start, and kept going until I think the heel should start. With the updated pattern and needing a repeat of 5 for the crocodile stitch, I'll rip back to the chain that starts the top to add 2 stitches to make the crocodile stitch work out.

If crocheting with a smaller hook gets too tight and difficult, you may want to do a little math to change the number of stitches and rows you need to do for the yarn you are using. Any time the pattern states a number of stitches, divide that by the pattern's number of stitches per inch (4.25), then multiply that by your own stitches per inch. Do the similar thing with the rows, divide what is stated in the pattern by the pattern row gauge, then multiply by your own row gauge. As Heather has just stated, make sure you have a multiple of 5 in the chain stitches that will be used to make the top of the sock.


----------



## Simone54

I am at 17 rounds. Should I start the heel now or work a couple more rounds.


----------



## Bubba24

Simone54 said:


> I am at 17 rounds. Should I start the heel now or work a couple more rounds.


I did mine right before the ankle bone. I would do a few more rounds.


----------



## ljsb3

No success for me! Okay I have tried this three times (different yarn and smaller needles) and it is still too wide for my foot so I am going to try one more time and do less stitches to start with and see if this helps. I had so wanted this to work out for me as I can't knit socks but thought I could crochet them. Oh well, I will try once more and see what happens - I love how everyone else has had success and theirs look so good! Thanks for sharing your pattern and notes - this is my first time participating in a CAL and it is very interesting


----------



## Bubba24

ljsb3 said:


> No success for me! Okay I have tried this three times (different yarn and smaller needles) and it is still too wide for my foot so I am going to try one more time and do less stitches to start with and see if this helps. I had so wanted this to work out for me as I can't knit socks but thought I could crochet them. Oh well, I will try once more and see what happens - I love how everyone else has had success and theirs look so good! Thanks for sharing your pattern and notes - this is my first time participating in a CAL and it is very interesting


What size yarn and crochet hook are you using? Maybe do less stitches and fit to your foot as you go along. My first try it was too big so I went down a hook size. I used a dk weight yarn (#3) and went down to a #5 crochet hook.


----------



## Simone54

I am ready to start the heel and see reference to a video. Where can I find this? All I can find are two about magic rings and one related to the crocodile stitch section (which I havent watched yet). Can anyone help?


----------



## Bubba24

Simone54 said:


> I am ready to start the heel and see reference to a video. Where can I find this? All I can find are two about magic rings and one related to the crocodile stitch section (which I havent watched yet). Can anyone help?


On page 5.


----------



## ljsb3

Bubba24 said:


> What size yarn and crochet hook are you using? Maybe do less stitches and fit to your foot as you go along. My first try it was too big so I went down a hook size. I used a dk weight yarn (#3) and went down to a #5 crochet hook.


I first had a baby yarn and G hook, then went to Caron Simply soft with a G hook then the Caron Simply soft with the F hook. Will try the baby yarn with the F hook and probably less stitches.

I am also wondering when doing the 16 rows do I join each row and do one SC at the beginning of the row like the first few instructions said - or do you just keep going in the round without joining the last stitch to the first? I AM going to figure this out somehow!
Thanks


----------



## Bubba24

ljsb3 said:


> I first had a baby yarn and G hook, then went to Caron Simply soft with a G hook then the Caron Simply soft with the F hook. Will try the baby yarn with the F hook and probably less stitches.
> 
> I am also wondering when doing the 16 rows do I join each row and do one SC at the beginning of the row like the first few instructions said - or do you just keep going in the round without joining the last stitch to the first? I AM going to figure this out somehow!
> Thanks


Not sure if I did it right but I joined each row with a slip stitch and then chained one.


----------



## Simone54

Bubba24 said:


> Not sure if I did it right but I joined each row with a slip stitch and then chained one.


Me too


----------



## ljsb3

Simone54 said:


> Thank you both for the information - tonight I will experiment again


----------



## busyworkerbee

Simone54 said:


> I am at 17 rounds. Should I start the heel now or work a couple more rounds.


Depends on use. You could go up to 3 more. I would also check fit at ankle before doing more than 1 row of that part.


----------



## busyworkerbee

busyworkerbee said:


> *ALERT PATTERN ALERT PATTERN ALERT ALERT*
> 
> * Please note I have, due to error on my part, revised the pattern and you can get it with this download. Main thing I have done is remove the line with the fpdc and bpdc*
> 
> Designer here. I have removed the original pattern on page one . Theabove download is the corrected pattern. Sorry ladies! the correct download is on page 9.
> 
> Thank you Designer (Shirley)


----------



## busyworkerbee

ljsb3 said:


> No success for me! Okay I have tried this three times (different yarrd smaller needles) and it is still too wide for my foot so I am going to try one more time and do less stitches to start with and see if this helps. I had so wanted this to work out for me as I can't knit socks but thought I could crochet them. Oh well, I will try once more and see what happens - I love how everyone else has had success and theirs look so good! Thanks for sharing your pattern and notes - this is my first time participating in a CAL and it is very interesting


You can do it. Simply play around with different yarn and hooks and numbers. just remember that you need multiple of 5 for the ankle top to do the crocodile stitch.


----------



## busyworkerbee

ljsb3 said:


> I first had a baby yarn and G hook, then went to Caron Simply soft with a G hook then the Caron Simply soft with the F hook. Will try the baby yarn with the F hook and probably less stitches.
> 
> I am also wondering when doing the 16 rows do I join each row and do one SC at the beginning of the row like the first few instructions said - or do you just keep going in the round without joining the last stitch to the first? I AM going to figure this out somehow!
> Thanks


Each row is separate. Do 1 ch at beginning of row and slip stitch at end.


----------



## shirley m

Just my thought... how about just making a pair with what yarn you have, and give them to charity? I often do this, as it shows me where I need pattern changes, and it is another item for someone in need. Shirley.


----------



## Simone54

First slipper sans crocodile topper done. Not sure I did a good job on the heel decreases - need to practice these more. The 3.5mm hook resulted in a good fit.


----------



## Bubba24

Simone54 said:


> First slipper sans crocodile topper done. Not sure I did a good job on the heel decreases - need to practice these more. The 3.5mm hook resulted in a good fit.


Can't wait to see a picture.


----------



## busyworkerbee

shirley m said:


> Just my thought... how about just making a pair with what yarn you have, and give them to charity? I often do this, as it shows me where I need pattern changes, and it is another item for someone in need. Shirley.


Lovely idea. This type of item is loved by full time care facilities for the residents.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Simone54 said:


> First slipper sans crocodile topper done. Not sure I did a good job on the heel decreases - need to practice these more. The 3.5mm hook resulted in a good fit.


Lovely, well done. You will get better at the heels with practice.


----------



## busyworkerbee

:sm01: Love the work and support I see happening here. Good going averyone. I will be on again in just over 12 hours. See you then


----------



## Simone54

I am stuck at the Crocodile Top Section. I attached the yarn, chained 6, then SC 45 around and am now at the point where I joined the yarn(one stitch before the flap). The pattern says to chain 4... Do I then turn and work backward around and back toward the flap?


----------



## Simone54

Are the instructions for the foundation row correct? I ask because, assuming this is the step where I am building the "posts" for the crocodile stitches, in the video, the instructor alternated two DC with 1DC.


----------



## Simone54

Trial and erorr... i think I have it worked out...now to tackle the next foundation row. i might join the rows and forgo the buttons


----------



## Bubba24

Simone54 said:


> I am stuck at the Crocodile Top Section. I attached the yarn, chained 6, then SC 45 around and am now at the point where I joined the yarn(one stitch before the flap). The pattern says to chain 4... Do I then turn and work backward around and back toward the flap?


I believe you do 5 sc in the chain and then 40 sc around. Look back a few pages and you'll see I post the same question. I don't know how to copy it but I'll try to find it.


----------



## Bubba24

busyworkerbee said:


> Not quite. Join the yarn at the outer ankle, chain 5, turn and chain another one and sc across the first 5 chain then sc 40 around the top of the sock. Do not join. Go onto build the foundation row.


Here it is Simone. Hope this is what you were talking about.


----------



## ljsb3

Well I finally have a real sock done! (okay only one but it is a start) Wasn't happy with the way my crocodile stitch was coming out so just did a front post/back post kind of ribbing for two rows and I am not sure the heel is right but it is in there! Then of course this yarn (Bernat Baby Jacquards) is a good sock yarn but it worked out (for the most part). Now to figure out what I did from my notes and actually get a second one done. At least I learned the magic loop start (with all the ripping and starting over I had plenty of practice on that!)

Wanted to add a picture but am not sure this will work - I can add them when I create a topic but am not sure how to do it when replying to one. - okay adding pictures isn't working - sorry


----------



## Bubba24

If you hit reply and then scroll down you will see choose file. After you choose the picture hit add attachment (right next to choose file). Then it will show you your reply and picture. But wait you're not done. Then you hit send and you're done


----------



## ljsb3

Ah Ha! Now I see the part for adding the picture so will try it. I did start my second one and am almost up to where the heel starts. Will try to get everything done except the heel tonight because I need to watch the video again (some things just DO NOT stay in my brain!) Of course the second sock is a different color way as I didn't start at the same place in the yarn but since these are for me around the house it doesn't really matter.
Thanks for the information

Also the picture doesn't have both rows of the front/back post 'ribbing' on it yet


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

ljsb3 said:


> Ah Ha! Now I see the part for adding the picture so will try it. I did start my second one and am almost up to where the heel starts. Will try to get everything done except the heel tonight because I need to watch the video again (some things just DO NOT stay in my brain!) Of course the second sock is a different color way as I didn't start at the same place in the yarn but since these are for me around the house it doesn't really matter.
> Thanks for the information
> 
> Also the picture doesn't have both rows of the front/back post 'ribbing' on it yet


 :sm01:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Simone54 said:


> I am stuck at the Crocodile Top Section. I attached the yarn, chained 6, then SC 45 around and am now at the point where I joined the yarn(one stitch before the flap). The pattern says to chain 4... Do I then turn and work backward around and back toward the flap?


Yes you do, I will admit loving these type of questions as they help me refine my pattern writing skills


----------



## busyworkerbee

Simone54 said:


> Are the instructions for the foundation row correct? I ask because, assuming this is the step where I am building the "posts" for the crocodile stitches, in the video, the instructor alternated two DC with 1DC.


Yes, instructions are correct. I use 2dc each point, which is what I learnt to do, but there are others out there who do an alternative 2dc, 1dc.


----------



## busyworkerbee

ljsb3 said:


> Well I finally have a real sock done! (okay only one but it is a start) Wasn't happy with the way my crocodile stitch was coming out so just did a front post/back post kind of ribbing for two rows and I am not sure the heel is right but it is in there! Then of course this yarn (Bernat Baby Jacquards) is a good sock yarn but it worked out (for the most part). Now to figure out what I did from my notes and actually get a second one done. At least I learned the magic loop start (with all the ripping and starting over I had plenty of practice on that!)
> 
> Wanted to add a picture but am not sure this will work - I can add them when I create a topic but am not sure how to do it when replying to one. - okay adding pictures isn't working - sorry


Yippee. You learnt what has to be my favorite start for crochet in the round. I am gkad you persisted.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Simone54 said:


> Trial and erorr... i think I have it worked out...now to tackle the next foundation row. i might join the rows and forgo the buttons


Sometimes trial and error is the only way to go, if you join the rows do not add yhe extra chain at the begining, simply attach at outer ankle, 1ch, and 40sc around top of sock, ss to beginning


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bubba24 said:


> If you hit reply and then scroll down you will see choose file. After you choose the picture hit add attachment (right next to choose file). Then it will show you your reply and picture. But wait you're not done. Then you hit send and you're done


Thank you Bubba24 for your help


----------



## busyworkerbee

:sm02: Love the colorway you chose, very pretty. Well done.

Crocodile stitch can be very hard for someone not used to it, with the extra different turning involved, but it is so so useful for many things if you can


----------



## busyworkerbee

Ok, I will be on here later today, morning for most of you on the otherside of the planet, even when I go to parents for family dinner. :sm02:


----------



## Simone54

First slipper done! Yippeee! Very pleased! Many thanks to you all especially our teacher!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Simone54 said:


> First slipper done! Yippeee! Very pleased! Many thanks to you all especially our teacher!


 :sm02: :sm01: :sm24: Yippee Well done


----------



## yarnawhile

Well done, lovely slippers.

I have finished my first one, too. I only did 3 rows of croc stitch, I must admit I got quite tired of it and 3 in alternating colors seemed enough for me. Second slipper ready to start heel. The colors are more vibrant but that's the best my old phone can do.


----------



## Bubba24

ljsb3 said:


> Ah Ha! Now I see the part for adding the picture so will try it. I did start my second one and am almost up to where the heel starts. Will try to get everything done except the heel tonight because I need to watch the video again (some things just DO NOT stay in my brain!) Of course the second sock is a different color way as I didn't start at the same place in the yarn but since these are for me around the house it doesn't really matter.
> Thanks for the information
> 
> Also the picture doesn't have both rows of the front/back post 'ribbing' on it yet


Love your colors. ???????? mine don't match either although I did try. Great job.


----------



## Bubba24

busyworkerbee said:


> Thank you Bubba24 for your help


No problem Heather.


----------



## Bubba24

Simone54 said:


> First slipper done! Yippeee! Very pleased! Many thanks to you all especially our teacher!


Nice. They look so happy and warm.


----------



## Bubba24

yarnawhile said:


> Well done, lovely slippers.
> 
> I have finished my first one, too. I only did 3 rows of croc stitch, I must admit I got quite tired of it and 3 in alternating colors seemed enough for me. Second slipper ready to start heel. The colors are more vibrant but that's the best my old phone can do.


Love that idea of alternating colors although I'm sure it was a pain. Looks really nice.


----------



## busyworkerbee

yarnawhile said:


> Well done, lovely slippers.
> 
> I have finished my first one, too. I only did 3 rows of croc stitch, I must admit I got quite tired of it and 3 in alternating colors seemed enough for me. Second slipper ready to start heel. The colors are more vibrant but that's the best my old phone can do.


Lovely, interesting how you did the crocodile stitch. I think you missed the sc done between each scale


----------



## busyworkerbee

Ok ladies, about to head to bed, almost 10pm for me. I will be on for short period over breakfast then off until most of you are in bed due to a cery good friend's funeral, I will look in after I get home.


----------



## yarnawhile

busyworkerbee said:


> Lovely, interesting how you did the crocodile stitch. I think you missed the sc done between each scale


So that's why they look different. Oh well that's what you get when you keep working when your tired. I'm not going to rip them out they look pretty and ruffly but I'll do better on the next pair.


----------



## busyworkerbee

yarnawhile said:


> So that's why they look different. Oh well that's what you get when you keep working when your tired. I'm not going to rip them out they look pretty and ruffly but I'll do better on the next pair.


Yes they look very pretty and ruffly, something to remember if you ever need a small ruffle on something


----------



## busyworkerbee

Everyone is going so well. Unfortunately, I will be off until about 10pm your time as I go say farewell forever to a very good friend. I am looking forward to seeing some more pictures of your lovely work when I come back on.


----------



## Simone54

So sorry to hear of the loss of your dear friend. 
Take good care


----------



## Bubba24

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Home again, lovely but short service. I hope you all went wel today.


----------



## ljsb3

I too am sorry for your loss and hope your memories bring comfort. Thank you for sharing the pattern and your knowledge on making these socks - I did finish my pair and posted a picture under 'pictures' with my unmatched 'fraternal twin' socks (someone came up with that name and it fits the to a T). I will be trying this again after I figure out a real sock yarn to use. (And after I watch the video for the heel again and again and again)


----------



## busyworkerbee

ljsb3 said:


> I too am sorry for your loss and hope your memories bring comfort. Thank you for sharing the pattern and your knowledge on making these socks - I did finish my pair and posted a picture under 'pictures' with my unmatched 'fraternal twin' socks (someone came up with that name and it fits the to a T). I will be trying this again after I figure out a real sock yarn to use. (And after I watch the video for the heel again and again and again)


Don't go too thin with your yarn, this is a thick house sock.


----------



## ljsb3

busyworkerbee said:


> Don't go too thin with your yarn, this is a thick house sock.


Good thought about the yarn - what brands of yarn would be good to look at - I would prefer something not real pricey though - these were fun to make and I like the fact that it is toe up so that the length to me is easier to figure out.


----------



## Designer1234

ljsb3 said:


> Ah Ha! Now I see the part for adding the picture so will try it. I did start my second one and am almost up to where the heel starts. Will try to get everything done except the heel tonight because I need to watch the video again (some things just DO NOT stay in my brain!) Of course the second sock is a different color way as I didn't start at the same place in the yarn but since these are for me around the house it doesn't really matter.
> Thanks for the information
> 
> Also the picture doesn't have both rows of the front/back post 'ribbing' on it yet


I really like the look of that sock! You did a great job! I am impressed with those that have been shown. Good job Heather as well!!


----------



## Designer1234

Simone54 said:


> First slipper done! Yippeee! Very pleased! Many thanks to you all especially our teacher!


What great socks can be made with different color combinations. Yours are wonderful!

Ladies, sorry I haven't been around much this last couple of days. Some things have happened that were troublesome so I took a day or two off. Not to worry things are okay now.

I am really impressed with these socks for around the house. Great job to all of you.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> What great socks can be made with different color combinations. Yours are wonderful!
> 
> Ladies, sorry I haven't been around much this last couple of days. Some things have happened that were troublesome so I took a day or two off. Not to worry things are okay now.
> 
> I am really impressed with these socks for around the house. Great job to all of you.


 Glad to see you back Designer. There has been great work done and plenty of support for each other.


----------



## busyworkerbee

ljsb3 said:


> Good thought about the yarn - what brands of yarn would be good to look at - I would prefer something not real pricey though - these were fun to make and I like the fact that it is toe up so that the length to me is easier to figure out.


I like Ice Yarns, thet have a beautiful range od acrylics


----------



## Bubba24

ljsb3 said:


> Good thought about the yarn - what brands of yarn would be good to look at - I would prefer something not real pricey though - these were fun to make and I like the fact that it is toe up so that the length to me is easier to figure out.


I used ice yarn because that's what I'm had in my stash. Glad I did. Nice yarn to work with . Feels good on your feet if going to wear the slippers without socks. Soft yarn and not expensive.


----------



## shirley m

What is the postage/delivery rate for our area like? I have thought about ordering from them, but wonder if its too costly for me. Shirley.


----------



## yarnawhile

So I did in the end rip out the cuff and redo it properly. The excess yarn made the cuff rather heavy and I was afraid I'd run out of yarn for the 2nd sock. My question now is about the placement of the buttons, are they meant to be used to close the flap or are they just decorative. I can't seem to spot them in your photos, Heather.


----------



## Bubba24

I don't have the answer about the buttons since I did them in the round. But your slippers came out great. I love the color. :sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee

shirley m said:


> What is the postage/delivery rate for our area like? I have thought about ordering from them, but wonder if its too costly for me. Shirley.


Honestly, no idea, but have heard not too expensive and, considering comes from Turkey, quite fast, within 1 to 2 weeks


----------



## busyworkerbee

[quotearnawhile]So I did in the end rip out the cuff and redo it properly. The excess yarn made the cuff rather heavy and I was afraid I'd run out of yarn for the 2nd sock. My question now is about the placement of the buttons, are they meant to be used to close the flap or are they just decorative. I can't seem to spot them in your photos, Heather.[/quote]

 They are meant to hold the flap closed. I admit that my buttons blended in with my yarn surprising me, the pink set are not in use yet because the buttons have not gone on. Place them so when fkap is closed, you have a comfortable fit and a diagonal line of buttons


----------



## shirley m

Where do you get yours from? I did buy some on eBay,liked it, and would buy more. I do a lot of blanket etc for Knit4brisbane needy, use acrylic yarns, and the group are asking for more for men.


----------



## busyworkerbee

shirley m said:


> Where do you get yours from? I did buy some on eBay,liked it, and would buy more. I do a lot of blanket etc for Knit4brisbane needy, use acrylic yarns, and the group are asking for more for men.


Umm, got lucky. Only Ice Yarns I have used, and only for charity goids, came out of donation to K4BN. I do loce Ice Yarns, but used mainly cheap shop yarn or gifted yarn for my own projects


----------



## busyworkerbee

shirley m said:


> Where do you get yours from? I did buy some on eBay,liked it, and would buy more. I do a lot of blanket etc for Knit4brisbane needy, use acrylic yarns, and the group are asking for more for men.


As someone who gets to see a lot of the donation s as they cone in, result of attanding several k&ns each month, mens items are always in short supply.


----------



## yarnawhile

Bubba24 said:


> I don't have the answer about the buttons since I did them in the round. But your slippers came out great. I love the color. :sm24:


Thanks, amazing what a difference a good camera in daylight makes!


----------



## yarnawhile

busyworkerbee said:


> They are meant to hold the flap closed. I admit that my buttons blended in with my yarn surprising me, the pink set are not in use yet because the buttons have not gone on. Place them so when fkap is closed, you have a comfortable fit and a diagonal line of buttons


Thank you for the clarification. I have enjoyed working on these and have started a 2nd pair. Thanks for doing this class.


----------



## Designer1234

*ATTENTION EVERYONE!*

Please go to the following link in Pictures and post pictures of your finished socks. They sre outstanding. It is an important part of the workshops if the students do this so that people know how much fun we have on the classes. I will be right back with the link. This is important ladies. Your socks are great!

here is the link please post as soon as possible as people wait for the pictures once the parade is open

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-419091-1.html


----------



## busyworkerbee

How is everyone going? I would love to see your pictures.


----------



## JoyceinNC

busyworkerbee said:


> How is everyone going? I would love to see your pictures.


Mine are on hold- haven't had time to sit and watch the YouTube videos for the heal and croc stitch parts. Hopefully, some time this week will appear and I can get back to this and finish it.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hello ladies. How are you all going today with your socks?


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hi all, just wondering who is still going on their socks or on another set?


----------



## Simone54

I am just finishing the crocodile stitch on thd second sock. Should be ready to post tomorrow


----------



## Simone54

All done! These are great fun to crochet.


----------



## Bubba24

Very nice Simone. Great colors.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Simone54 said:


> All done! These are great fun to crochet.


Quite lovely. Very well done, do please remember to add to the parade


----------



## Simone54

busyworkerbee said:


> Quite lovely. Very well done, do please remember to add to the parade


Oh, I thought that is what I had done...I am on it ????


----------



## busyworkerbee

I have just slipped over to the parade again, love what has been done so far, and I am looking forward to seeing more in future.

If you have not done this yet, please do it soon. This is the easiest sock pattern I have ever done.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Well, everyone who has participated so far has done well. I will be checking in once a day until workshop closes. If anyone has a question, please pm me.

I love the results I have seen so far and I really hope more join in and do this as well.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hi everyone,
Daily check in at 9.35am in SE QLD. As usual, any questions, or need for help, please do pm me. I will be on forum and shoukd be able to respond within an hour, unless it is my bedtime.

I woould love to see any socks made with my pattern, even if I have to wait until Christmas.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Mmmm, seems all has gone quiet in the workshop. I hope eceryone is going ok.

Is there anyone still going?


----------



## JoyceinNC

busyworkerbee said:


> Mmmm, seems all has gone quiet in the workshop. I hope eceryone is going ok.
> 
> Is there anyone still going?


Yes, I'm still working on my first sock. Very frustrating. Really don't have time to sit in front of my computer for 30+ minutes to watch the video on the heal portion. I've never crochet a sock or slipper before, this is all new to me. I got through about the first 20 minutes and had to see what my little grandson wanted. I'll try to fast forward to the part I need, but with today my only "day off", there's a lot to do before I can sit at my computer again. In the future, I should probably only join workshops on something I'm familiar with. Sorry to everyone that has zipped right along, at least I'm not holding anyone back.


----------



## Designer1234

Heather, let me know when you want the workshop closed. I will leave it open until I hear from you. Good job, everyone! Shirley


----------



## busyworkerbee

JoyceinNC said:


> Yes, I'm still working on my first sock. Very frustrating. Really don't have time to sit in front of my computer for 30+ minutes to watch the video on the heal portion. I've never crochetor a sock or slipper before, this is all new to me. I got through about the first 20 minutes and had to see what my little grandson wanted. I'll try to fast forward to the part I need, but with today my only "day off", there's a lot to do before I can sit at my computer again. In the future, I should probably only join workshops on something I'm familiar with. Sorry to everyone that has zipped right along, at least I'm not holding anyone back.


Mmm, I lost count on the workshops I joined and did not finish. One of the best things about these workshops is the ability to participate at your own pace. The workshop will be available to view in this section even after it is closed and you csn always pm me with any questions.

With regards to the heel video, please do fast forward to the heel part, it is only part you need. I haven't made my own as i have not got the stands i need to hold the tabket in place to do it.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> Heather, let me know when you want the workshop closed. I will leave it open until I hear from you. Good job, everyone! Shirley


Give it another week, then it should be fine to close, it looks like there is still 1 person going.


----------



## Jacklou

I am still going. Had to finish a shawl first. Before the heel, when it says ch 3 and dc in each hdc around, ch 3, dc in each hdc around, isn't it suppose to be dc in each dc after the first round?


----------



## Bubba24

I'm starting another pair next week, but I can look back if the workshop is closed.


----------



## knit4t

I checked in at the beginning of the workshop, and was quite optimistic...but I'm afraid it was more than I could handle at this time. Everyone who has progressed along here, did some amazing work! I enjoyed lurking around awhile. 

I'm still learning to crochet. I'm determined, though, to make these cute little socks one day! Thanks for making this available for future reference. 

katrina


----------



## busyworkerbee

Jacklou said:


> I am still going. Had to finish a shawl first. Before the heel, when it says ch 3 and dc in each hdc around, ch 3, dc in each hdc around, isn't it suppose to be dc in each dc after the first round?


Blink, blink, let me check.


----------



## busyworkerbee

knit4t said:


> I checked in at the beginning of the workshop, and was quite optimistic...but I'm afraid it was more than I could handle at this time. Everyone who has progressed along here, did some amazing work! I enjoyed lurking around awhile.
> 
> I'm still learning to crochet. I'm determined, though, to make these cute little socks one day! Thanks for making this available for future reference.
> 
> katrina


Katrina, I made this as easy as I could, and, until you feel confident enough, you do not need to do the crocodile stitch top.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Jacklou said:


> I am still going. Had to finish a shawl first. Before the heel, when it says ch 3 and dc in each hdc around, ch 3, dc in each hdc around, isn't it suppose to be dc in each dc after the first round?


Ummm, try hdc in each hdc around, dc only used in croc stitch.

:sm12: My first attempt at writing a pattern, so to all who have picked up errors, thank you.

 Correction to pattern
After he gap made the 3 rows that repeat should read

-ch 3 (counts as first hdc), hdc in each hdc around, join to top of chain 3

Repeat this twice more to top af ankle.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Will revise pattern on Ravelry tomorrow.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bubba24 said:


> I'm starting another pair next week, but I can look back if the workshop is closed.


 That is right. Once closed, the workshop will always be available in this section and you can private message me with any questions.


----------



## knit4t

busyworkerbee said:


> Katrina, I made this as easy as I could, and, until you feel confident enough, you do not need to do the crocodile stitch top.


Au contraire...but I do indeed *need* to do the croc stitch top...that's the whole beauty of this pattern, IMO. I must have these socks!!!...however, I got sidetracked practicing on the basics.

Yesterday, I crocheted my first slouchy hat! I got the magic ring done, working in the round & joining... I think I'm ready now.

I do have a question...

...trying to follow the thread of msgs. I thought there may have been corrections made to the original pdf I downloaded. Could you please point me to the page with the most accurate pattern I should follow. This is the one I have: http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2016/8/8/771041-s_crochet_croc_top_sock_2_.pdf

Hope I can get them finished before this thread closes. 

Thanks!


----------



## busyworkerbee

knit4t said:


> Au contraire...but I do indeed *need* to do the croc stitch top...that's the whole beauty of this pattern, IMO. I must have these socks!!!...however, I got sidetracked practicing on the basics.
> 
> Yesterday, I crocheted my first slouchy hat! I got the magic ring done, working in the round & joining... I think I'm ready now.
> 
> I do have a question...
> 
> ...trying to follow the thread of msgs. I thought there may have been corrections made to the original pdf I downloaded. Could you please point me to the page with the most accurate pattern I should follow. This is the one I have: http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2016/8/8/771041-s_crochet_croc_top_sock_2_.pdf
> 
> Hope I can get them finished before this thread closes.
> 
> Thanks!


 Depending on when you downloaded, you will have the original or the revised pattern. Please note the correction just above, I left the h off hdc in the last 3 rows of pattern, put dc, should have put hdc.


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED*.As we are opening our next workshop in early september, I am closing this workshop. All the information is available to all KP members. If you need any help I am sure that Heater will be happy to answer any questions. This has been a great class and I hope you will continue to make these lovely socks. thanks very much Heather.

DON'T FORGET TO PUT all THE SOCKS YOU MAKE INTO THE PARADE- THE LINK IS ON THE WORKSHOP. SEE YOU THERE! THANKS EVERYONE!


----------

